# found a great little food plate for my shrimps to eat off.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was looking for a small plate type thing that wouldn't float (darn plastic things keep floating to the top) and came across the dish that they use to feed small reptiles on. Its like a little island hollowed out in the middle. I picked one up and put it in my CRS tank and put an algae wafer in the middle....wow, smart cookies these shrimps, they were crawling all over the sides to get into it.

Now I can just put the food in there and let them all take turns getting some and I can suction up whatever gets left over...all in one neat place.

Price was $1.99 + tax at Big Als. Going to go get some more for the other tanks now. Just thought I'd share this. I know others use petri dishes too, but this one is nice and heavy so it stays put.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Bet thats pretty cute seeing the shrimps climb up the island  good idea!


----------

